# Big price Drop On the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 IS USM



## arjay (Sep 3, 2013)

There has been a $300 price drop on the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 IS USM.
Now going for $879 at Canon, Adorama, B&H, Amazon and most likely everywhere else.

Does this suggest a (new and improved) replacement is in the near future?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2013)

It could also mean that Canon produced too many. it is not selling as well as expected, and they want to decrease inventory....

I remember a similar drop on the 400F5.6, everyone said that it was going to be replaced..... and after a few months the price went back to normal and here we are a half year later and no new lens.


----------



## skfla (Sep 3, 2013)

It was seriously overpriced before. IMO, it still is. I sold mine (at the first signs of the internal dust some have noted) a few weeks after buying it. Personally, if I was getting a cropped sensor lens I'd rather give the new Sigma f/1.8 zoom a try even w/ its much smaller range.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 3, 2013)

That just makes me REALLY glad I sold then one I had when I did. I think I sold it on amazon for something like 850... which most buyers would opt for the new one. Dodged that bullet.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 3, 2013)

the price has even dropped on canon's refurbished store... its 703.99 now! the 10-22mm has suffered as well! 519.99! :/ I guess Canon IS coming out with a huge lens announcement this month. Shoot... Kinda scared but hope it's revolutionary! haha


----------



## skfla (Sep 3, 2013)

cellomaster27 said:


> the price has even dropped on canon's refurbished store... its 703.99 now! the 10-22mm has suffered as well! 519.99! :/ I guess Canon IS coming out with a huge lens announcement this month. Shoot... Kinda scared but hope it's revolutionary! haha



Thanks for the heads up on the 10-22, I hadn't noticed. If it also gets the 20-30% off at the holiday's, I may pick one up. I sold my copy when I moved to mainly full frame shooting & have regretted not having it for my back up & fun cameras. 

& yes, I agree w/ you that it makes you a little curious about what the upcoming announcements (over the next 6 months or so) will bring.


----------



## Deals Wiz (Sep 3, 2013)

Canon reduced the price on this lens and 4 others:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/08/price-drop-ef-35mm-f2-is-usm-for-599/

But they also increased the price on a lot of L-lenses:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/09/canons-silent-labor-day-price-increase/


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 3, 2013)

I think Canon has a lot of pressure from Sigma.


----------



## Zv (Sep 3, 2013)

Great, I was trying to sell my 17-55 but now since it's worth less than used toilet paper I think it make more sense to just keep it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 3, 2013)

Deals Wiz said:


> Canon reduced the price on this lens and 4 others:
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/08/price-drop-ef-35mm-f2-is-usm-for-599/
> 
> ...



Yuck I've noticed quite a few L lenses are really becoming fierce. The 24 T&S II sold as low as $1899, I think even $1799, at a few stores at one time and now quite a few have bumped it to $2199. And wow that 70-300L has gone up!

The one huge exception is the 24-105 has yeah sure list at some stores is still $1150 but come on everyone knows you get a new split kit or bundle for $650 or $550 these days.

The 24-70 II and 24-70 f/4 IS are down a bit too but they had some pretty super high intro prices.


----------



## alexturton (Sep 3, 2013)

a new one has been on the horizon for some time. It wouldn't suprise me if they hold fire on bringing out a new one until the 7d mk ii.

would be nice if they fixed dust sucking issues and made it weather sealed. Perhap the first L series for crop...?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

[quote author=Canon Price Watch]
Some of the largest price increases included:

EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM went from $1149 to $1349
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM went from $1399 to $1599
EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM went from $1899 to $2199
EF 17-40mm f/4L USM went from $739 to $839
EF 50mm f/1.2L USM went from $1439 to $1619
[/quote]

Ouch! Glad I picked up my 70-300L when I did...

Also glad I sold my 17-55mm and 10-22mm some time back. 

For the people speculating that a price drop means an update is imminent, history shows that isn't even close to a reliable indicator. Sorry, folks...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 3, 2013)

When sales are slow and inventory is high, Canon temporarily drops prices. This means nothing as far as the long term price. The economy is poor, expensive items are not selling, but the factories keep churning them out. Look for more temporary price reductions for mature products that have paid back their development and tooling costs, and can be sold for less at a profit.

Don't expect this to apply to the super telephoto lenses.


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 3, 2013)

Thats it. I'm keeping my 7D with 10-22 just for fun and travel. Not a bad back up either...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2013)

First: I do not think so that Canon reduced the price just because they do not selling lenses. To prove that, simply the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens went up from $2199 to be $2499.

Second: I post a comment of Canon FB and they respond me by this:

It's on sale right now at the Canon Online Store for $879.99.
This offer is only for a limited time, ending Sunday, September 15, 2013, after which time the lens will go back to its regular price of $1179.00. You can find out more about this great deal at http://bit.ly/15vZF8y

Now, Canon still showing the price as $879.99, BUT, it is out of stock!

I think the price will goes up soon to what it was before in all Canon Dealers. I bought one LIKE NEW for $600 with original box. I will wait until it will goes up and then sell it easy for $850


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ...I will wait until it will goes up and then sell it easy for $850



I will wait 'til you are pissed and list it for $550.


----------



## Zv (Sep 25, 2013)

Finally sold my 17-55 today! Woohoo! Goodbye EF-S!!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 25, 2013)

Zv said:


> Finally sold my 17-55 today! Woohoo! Goodbye EF-S!!
> 
> ;D ;D ;D



Congrats. I know it is a good feeling when something finally sells. I haven't had that good feeling in over a month... I'm getting the shakes.


----------



## Zv (Sep 26, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Finally sold my 17-55 today! Woohoo! Goodbye EF-S!!
> ...



Thanks, yeah this one was a tough sell!


----------

